# Fake Nismo Off Ebay.. Too Ricey? =(



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Ok i have a dilemna.. i know that all that fake NISMO stuff off ebay is really ricey.. but im drawn to it :loser: ... haha, well i need new carpet mats so i'm going to buy the NISMO ones w/ the metal kickplate because mine are stained and i think mildew is growing on it  ...

but.. now i'm noticing my seats aren't as comfortable and supportive as they used to be now that they're 7 or 8 years old.. well a set (2) of fake NISMO bucket seats sell for $350 on ebay!! craaazy cheap.. should i get them? or .......... i could keep looking for black leather interior from a G20 :thumbup: 

Thanks for opinions :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

if they are the black oneswith just nismo written on them, then those are nice.,...some of the "nismo" stuff is actually nice looking depending on what it is....like the floor mats.....if it looks good do it......


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, id say with the seats, its an issue of comfortability and convenience(mounting brackets) the floor mats i would prolly get, whats the point of having REAL nismo floor mats? theyre just floor mats


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

nismo doesn't even make floor mats (or so i heard)
if they look good, do it :thumbup:
they couldn't be any heavier than the g20 seats  (or could they?)
but yeah, rep nismo, even if its not their product! heh heh


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I am kinda drawn to the NISMO buckets myself. Just don't worry about the ricey thing....it is your car and do it however you wish. I have seen a pair of G20 seats and they don't look nearly as good as the NISMO ones.

Steffen


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

xt_out said:


> nismo doesn't even make floor mats (or so i heard)
> if they look good, do it :thumbup:


http://www.mossyperformance.com/product/?id=3981

For the price I would say that the "nismo" seats aren't very nice either. Plus I don't think that they fit on the stock brackets, so you'll have to buy them as well.

how about a link to the floor mats y our talking about?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

the nismo floor mats on ebay sucks ass !

Yes, i acutually bought them, and only i get in an out of my car, and i dont move my feet all that much, and my g/f gets in and out not very often....well...the floor mats got tore up really quick....and it starts to fuz up really bad and you cant fix it.....i ended up just tossing them after like month and a half.....belive me, not worth the money. Or find out yourself....

I have no experience with the seats, and i've been thinking about it, but not im going with sparco's........I woulda had them along time ago, but someone off here ripped me off so now im out a hefty chunk of cash....( read lower sig ).

Anywho, no on the floor mats off ebay....and a maybe on the seats....my opinion/experiences.

P.S. it says its thick and durable, obviously you know my standpoint on durability, as far as thickness....i'd say no more then an 1/8th of an inch thick.....realy thin and cheap.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> http://www.mossyperformance.com/product/?id=3981
> 
> For the price I would say that the "nismo" seats aren't very nice either. Plus I don't think that they fit on the stock brackets, so you'll have to buy them as well.
> 
> how about a link to the floor mats y our talking about?


damn... those are even cheeper than my sel mats... shit.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Talking about waking up the dead!!!
OK did anybody bother to look at how old this thread was???
Before today, the last person who commented on this was back in Dec. of 03. That makes this thread 2 years old!!!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Just buy a Nismo Decal or patch...same thing those bottom dwellers on ebay do... like the radiator/oil caps... $2 chinese made cap with a fake nismo decal on it....pure junk

Save your money and buy quality.... don't learn it the hard way and spend more money because you bought the crap the first time around..


silver93sentra ... don't post in two year old threads...make a new one..


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

silver93sentra said:


> I am kinda drawn to the NISMO buckets myself. Just don't worry about the ricey thing....it is your car and do it however you wish. I have seen a pair of G20 seats and they don't look nearly as good as the NISMO ones.
> 
> Steffen


hehe, after 2 years I doubt he's still considering whether or not to do it.



myoung said:


> silver93sentra ... don't post in two year old threads...make a new one..


 So we criticize people for Making new threads for topics that already exist, but we also criticize them for posting in the old ones? Okay, good to know.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

^------ has a point. :jump:


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

G20 seats are comfy as hell and the bolsters are well designed to keep you in for an OEM seat. If you're looking for a sportier looking seat sure go with the fake NISMO but I'm happy with my G20 seats.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Actually, Nismo does make carpet for Nissan Cars, but it is universal type. Good quality and costs around US$160 for a set of four.

I am in Hong Kong, and I wish I can get a chinese made cap for $2! But my friend had leaking problem on $15 fake Nismo oil cap, so I don' think it is worth it. 

Also I am sorry to say that Recaro makes much better buckets than Nismo. R34 GTR seats are better than real Nismo Buckets, of course better than fakes.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> hehe, after 2 years I doubt he's still considering whether or not to do it.
> 
> So *we* criticize people for Making new threads for topics that already exist, but we also criticize them for posting in the old ones? Okay, good to know.


Who is WE?

A two year old thread should be considered dead..nothing wrong with starting new one.. However a two year old thread can still be useful for research.


----------

